# Cyborg Tyrannosaurus-Rex



## OrienBardwell (Jul 13, 2015)

My family got a puppy the other day, and he's part Border Collie and part Corgie. We say he's a Borg, and his name is Rex. I was wondering (and i think it would look cool) if someone drew a T-Rex that was a Cyborg and sent it to my email. It is - [email protected] -. I would like it in color with lots of detail and it doesn't matter what u use to draw it. That would be great. But, make sure it is digitally sent, and not just a picture of it. (If that makes any sense). Thx a lot. Also i would like it if it was more of a Terminator looking T-Rex instead of a Cyborg (from DC Comics)T-rex. Thx. I would really apreciate it since i cant even draw an animal with legs... the best i could do is a fish.


----------

